# left click n touchpad click not working



## Mujy42 (Jan 12, 2012)

my laptop left click and touchpad click are not working
when i disabled the left click touchpad click started working
when i swap left and right click
left click(which is now become right click) doesn't work
is it hardware problem or software issue
please guide me
regards


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you looked on your keyboard for a touchpad lock button?

Also can you please post back with your laptop model number.


----------



## Mujy42 (Jan 12, 2012)

yep keyboard lock is working correctly
dell inspiron 1564


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does that mean the touchpad is now unlocked?

Did you solve your problem?


----------



## Mujy42 (Jan 12, 2012)

yep its unlock
touchpad is working correctly when i disabled the left button from settings
not yet m still facing prblm


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your post is very confusing. Tell me if I have your infomation right:

Your touchpad is working correctly and you can move the mouse around. When it comes to the buttons the left click is broken or not working? What about the right click?

Also have you downloaded the latest touchpad driver from Dell?


----------



## Mujy42 (Jan 12, 2012)

right click is working perfectly
n i have tried the drivers 
but in veil...
touchpad click start working when i disable left button


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Also can you please post back with your laptop model number.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mujy42 said:


> yep keyboard lock is working correctly
> dell inspiron 1564


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh shoot! My bad I must have read right over it.


In the Dell Mouse settings try to press the default button to set all touchpad/buttons to default.


----------



## Mujy42 (Jan 12, 2012)

yep tried 
no result


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

does it work properly in safemode?


----------



## rose_royce92 (May 15, 2013)

Im having the EXACT same problem now.. did yo find a solution?


----------

